# New WR: Avg Clock 7.09 by Jonathan Irvin Gunawan



## ardi4nto (May 26, 2012)

8.30	6.81	7.56	6.90	6.75 = 7.09

by Jonathan Irvin Gunawan:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011GUNA02

in Bandung Open 2012
*On Video!*

Live results:
http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=35

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lRyviqJfzQ[/video]


----------



## Ickenicke (May 26, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

congratulations. its been a while since ive seen anything new in clock as far as records go, so good job


----------



## FinnGamer (May 26, 2012)

Pretty big jump for an average WR, congrats!


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2012)

A WR by an Indonesian, wow! Congrats!


----------



## CuberMan (May 26, 2012)

gratz!!! maybe video will be uploaded tomorrow...


----------



## ardi4nto (May 26, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> gratz!!! maybe video will be uploaded tomorrow...


 
I'll try to upload it this night.


----------



## Sheldon (May 26, 2012)

Waow, congratz !! 
Easy scrambles or not ?

Let's come to Typhoon Open, there'll be 3 rounds of clock !


----------



## ardi4nto (May 26, 2012)

Update: video
www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lRyviqJfzQ


----------



## MTGjumper (May 26, 2012)

Reconstructions, Brest?


----------



## TMOY (May 26, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> there'll be 3 rounds of clock !


 Only if you manage to find 16 competitors 

Congratz to Jonathan anyway.


----------



## djwcoco (May 29, 2012)

gilee congrats kk


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2012)

Heh, I still remember when Woner got the 7.08 _single_ WR. Very impressive, well done!


----------



## CuberMan (May 29, 2012)

Dene said:


> Heh, I still remember when Woner got the 7.08 _single_ WR. Very impressive, well done!


 
LOLOL it's Erik rubik's cube single WR photoshopped -_-


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> LOLOL it's Erik rubik's cube single WR photoshopped -_-


 
No way. You lie.


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2012)

Don't be silly, can't you see it says it right there on his shirt, "David Woner".


----------

